# Name Badges??



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Last week a new member was wearing a name badge from dfwfishbox. It had his online name and real name it on. I really liked the idea of how nice it looked and easy to read. What does the club think about using name badges? I have found printable badges from Avery - Fold & Clip Name Badges. I have access to color laser printer at work so I could print them.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

i think its a good idea. especially for newbies to the club like me lol


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Northtexaswilds said:


> i think its a good idea. especially for newbies to the club like me lol


x2


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

x3!


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Great Idea!

Ric


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

x5..... I already have a name tag.. hope this works.....









Real name :JOEY
Screen name: fishyjoe24

I like long walks on the beach,imports,reef tanks,planted tanks, and mermaids.. oh wait you just wanted real name and screen name.

it will be a few days, I got a text from robert saying his internet was down, so he only has internet when he is at work for now.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

And how do we work out this great idea?

Does everybody need to post their real name and their screen name in this thread so you can print the cool badges?

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*We don't need no badges!





Just kidding, I think name tags are a great idea. Some of us that have a hard time remembering names could use a little help!
Cindy
*


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the list I started. Please let me know who I missed and any corrections to the names.

digital_gods
Robert

TanyaQ2000
Tanya

Michael
Michael

Northtexaswilds
Travis

AquaCamp
Ric

fishyjoe24
Joey

Niko
Nikolay
President

Vivarium Concepts
Cindy

Tex Gal
Drinda
Vice President

Tex Guy
Bill

Steve Worcester
Steve

Ekrindul
Josh

Marcio
Marcio

Alexoplus
Alex

Mac Fan
Michael

BobAlston
Bob

Sundgy
Matt

Kimcadmus
Kim

Foreverknight
Jason

Metrofish
Frank

Ricky Cain
Ricky

Mike Cameron
Mike
Treasurer/Secretary

Phil Edwards
Phil

wwh2694
?

AndrewH
Andrew


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a good photo of their tank I could use for part of the background?


----------

